# [SOLVED] Vodafone 543



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, i got a Vodafone 543 mobile and i was wondering if you could help me on how to transfer video files to it.
I tryed different formats and it wont play them.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Vodafone 543*

Hello :wave:

To transfer files to it the video files have to either be *Mpeg* or *3GP*. What are the current video formats at?


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Vodafone 543*

well if i record a video with my camera, it seems to be AVI. So i never tryed 3GP and Mpeg, and every avi file i sent to the phone was not good.
I will try Mpeg and 3GP and will come back with an answer


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Vodafone 543*

You can try this program to convert avi to Mpeg:

AutoGK Homepage - THE tool for XviD / DivX conversion


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Vodafone 543*

well i tryed them with no success.
also i found out that output files are in motion-jpeg
converted a video to m-jped but it still says that it's invalid.
any other ideas?
could it be because of the different FPS? i make the rezolution to fit the screen...
or maybe the audio decoder? im stumbled here..
btw the link aint working for me as i am using linux on this system.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Vodafone 543*

Can you try and use auto gordian knot on Windows?


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Vodafone 543*

tried. failed. it wont recognize the format..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Vodafone 543*

In the instruction manual for the phone it should have the screen resolution and the, try and set it to the phones resultion.

Do you have any software installed to add things to the phone? Like ones that came with the phone?


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Vodafone 543*

i did use the screens resolution. and no, no software came with it.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Vodafone 543*

In the instruction book does it tell you what the rate has to be and the exact file type?


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

ty, i found that it is very simple using FFmpeg (it tells u the format and u got the commands there..u just need to copy all of that )


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No worries glad you got it working.


----------

